# BYU - Nebraska Love



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great day for Cougar Fans all around. What a fun game that was. The beauty of independence, and the curse. We can be sure that Nebraska will never come to Provo, and BYU certainly won't be invited back. Why? Most all big schools see the non-conference games as wins that they buy. And that means they write a check to some school to come in and get beat, instead of trading home/home series. Which is a downside for BYU in a big way and a serious problem for their scheduling future. But for one Saturday in September, when they walk into one of the best home field advantages in the country and beat a team that hasn't lost a home opener since Reagan was President, - AND get paid $1 million to do it? Well my friends, that is an absolute beautiful thing.
http://omaha.suntimes.com/oma-sports/7/107/55088/nebraska-pay-byu-1-million-play-lincoln


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Great day for Cougar Fans all around. What a fun game that was. The beauty of independence, and the curse. We can be sure that Nebraska will never come to Provo, and BYU certainly won't be invited back. Why? Most all big schools see the non-conference games as wins that they buy. And that means they write a check to some school to come in and get beat, instead of trading home/home series. Which is a downside for BYU in a big way and a serious problem for their scheduling future. But for one Saturday in September, when they walk into one of the best home field advantages in the country and beat a team that hasn't lost a home opener since Reagan was President, - AND get paid $1 million to do it? Well my friends, that is an absolute beautiful thing.
> http://omaha.suntimes.com/oma-sports/7/107/55088/nebraska-pay-byu-1-million-play-lincoln


Well that is the going rate to play "patsie" to a big time team. LSU usually has to fork out 1 mill to their patsies to come play in Tiger stadium. It's a win win for both sides because usually that 1M for patsies makes up a lot of their yearly take for football and can pay for a lot of their expenses if its a small time team


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

BYU does have some marquee gams in the future. 

2015 (@Nebraska, vs Boise State, @ UCLA , @ Michigan, @ Missouri)

2016 (@Airzona, @Utah, vs UCLA, @ West Virginia, @ Michigan State, vs Mississippi State, @ Boise State) 

2017 (@ LSU, vs Utah, vs Wisconsin, vs Boise State, @ Mississippi State)

2018 (@ Arizona, vs California, @ Wisconsin, @ Washington, @ Boise State, @ Utah)

2019 (vs Utah, vs USC, vs Washington) 

2020 (@ Utah, vs Michigan State, @ Arizona State, @ Boise State, vs Missouri, @ Stanford)

2021 (@ Arizona, vs Arizona State, vs Boise State, @ USC)

2022 (@ Boise State, @ Stanford)

With 2 games at Notre Dame and 2 games vs Notre Dame Mixed in.

BYU needs to win these games, to be relevant. 

The scheduling won't be an issue for a few years, unless teams back out of the agreement.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well that is the going rate to play "patsie" to a big time team. LSU usually has to fork out 1 mill to their patsies to come play in Tiger stadium. It's a win win for both sides because usually that 1M for patsies makes up a lot of their yearly take for football and can pay for a lot of their expenses if its a small time team


2017 LSU opens against BYU in Houston, which is sort of a home game for LSU.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I LOVE the teams BYU is scheduling. I just don't love all the @ symbols on that list.  And as nice as it is to get $1 million to go to Lincoln to beat Nebraska, I'm pretty sure a home game generates a bit more revenue than that.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 2017 LSU opens against BYU in Houston, which is sort of a home game for LSU.


Yep and our family will be flying down to Houston to go there too. I have a good friend who is a BYU alum and we're going down there as a group. Should be a fun and interesting game. I think there will be a decent sized BYU contingent down there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I LOVE the teams BYU is scheduling. I just don't love all the @ symbols on that list.  And as nice as it is to get $1 million to go to Lincoln to beat Nebraska, I'm pretty sure a home game generates a bit more revenue than that.


One problem with getting a home game is that a lot of the big name teams do not want to go to Provo to play a game. Take a look at Notre Dame, they refuse to do a home and home set of games, it is their field or they don't pay you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Notre Dame does two for ones. They have a group that they do home and home with - Michigan, Stanford, USC, Purdue, and now 5 ACC teams each season. But for others - they always go two for ones, But at least they do that.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Notre Dame does two for ones. They have a group that they do home and home with - Michigan, Stanford, USC, Purdue, and now 5 ACC teams each season. But for others - they always go two for ones, But at least they do that.


Unless ND schedules their two home games first, and then decides that scheduling an away game is too hard and buy's out of the contract. Not that they've ever done that...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> I LOVE the teams BYU is scheduling. I just don't love all the @ symbols on that list.  And as nice as it is to get $1 million to go to Lincoln to beat Nebraska, I'm pretty sure a home game generates a bit more revenue than that.


This is the site where I got the information about scheduling.

http://www.fbschedules.com/ncaa/indep/byu-cougars.php


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

You want some good reads, go to the Longhorns fans network... Can't remember which one... A lot of fans fear Taysom.. A lot of funny comments on there when Hill was running for touchdowns. Really too bad the kid went down! 

If Nebraska didn't know what they were getting when they scheduled BYU with a healthy Hill, then they need a new AD to do their pre-season scheduling. I remember Utah playing there a few times back in the day when they stunk. They used to hammer the U out there under old Tom Osborne.


----------

